# Synchro contact enrte carnet d'adresse / outlook / iphone



## nalexis (4 Mars 2013)

Bonjour a vous, 

Je sais que la question a déjà posté à plusieurs reprises mais je ne trouve pas de réponse. 

-----------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) :_

*Peut-être parce que tu n'as pas cherché au bon endroit  Allez, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!! 
Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


_ gna gna on dirait ma mère qui voulait que je range ma chambre merci du déménagement :love: :_

Je repose donc mon probleme concernant la synchronisation entre mon imac avec carnet d'adresse, outlook et mon iphone/ ipad via icloud. 


voila la configuration du poste actuel : 

- imac avec office installé dessus (contact dans outlook)
- un compte iCloud 
- un iphone 5 avec le compte iCloud. 

voila mon problème : 

actuellement les contacts se synchronise aléatoirement entre carnet d'adresse et outlook, pareil entre carnet d'adresse (via icloud) et mon iphone et ceci dans n'importe quel sens. En gros que j'ajoute un contact sur carnet d'adresse, j'ai un coup la synchro qui s'effectue correctement entre le carnet et outlook ou alors il ne descend pas, pareil sur icloud, j'ajoute un contact sur l'iphone ou le carnet, il ne redescend pas automatiquement... je n'arrive pas a comprendre. 

j'ai pourtant dans outlook les options de synchro bien active (sa fonctionne pas moment)
et le compte icloud est le bon entre l'imac et l'iphone, tout est bien coché... pour info je n'ai pas de souci avec agenda outlook/ ical et ical iphone via icloud. 

Voila, si vous avez des idées ou des questions je suis dispo .. pleasssse HELLPPPP MEEEE :love:


----------



## Aliboron (4 Mars 2013)

Ce que tu décris est assez étrange, ou alors on manque de précisions. Est-ce que tu utilises un compte Exchange avec Outlook 2011 ? De quelle version de Mac OS X est-il question ?

Parce que, à la base, le fait d'activer iCloud fait que les formats utilisés par Carnet d'adresses et ical sont CardDAV et CalDAV, formats avec lesquels Outlook 2011 n'est pas compatible (contrairement aux dernières versions Windows). 

En pratique, une fois la synchro iCloud activée, il n'y a plus de synchronisation possible entre Outlook 2011 et Carnet d'adresses/iCal (idem bien sûr pour les versions plus récentes Contacts et Calendrier).

Si ça fonctionne, même par intermittence, chez toi, il y a déjà quelque chose d'inattendu qu'il conviendrait d'éclaircir.


----------



## nalexis (4 Mars 2013)

Merci de ton retour, 

alors, sous outlook 2011 pas de compte exchange, un simple compte imap de orange, et oui effectivement je trouve très étrange le problème, enfin pas logique. 

Dans les préférences d'outlook, la synchro avec le carnet d'adresse local est coché et cela me fait une copie de mes contacts dans carnet d'adresse mac, cela a fonctionné correctement depuis plusieurs mois mais le problème est apparu il y a quelques jours sans action particulière, j'avais ma syncho entre carnet d'adresse et celui d'outlook qui fonctionnait correctement. mais depuis environ 2 semaines plus rien de logique, je me suis retrouvé dans contact du mac avec l'intégralité de mes contacts en double mais pas dans outlook. 

peut être que ma manière de faire n'a pas été la bonne? 
dois je tout reprendre depuis le début en configuration ?


----------

